# Red-haired moms/natural birth



## S.Elise (Jul 1, 2009)

OK, this is a strange question, but I am planning my first unmedicated birth (last time, I labored for 48 hours to about 6 cms then gave in to the epi) and I have to say that I am a little spooked by the recent NYT article all about how redheads have a lesser tolerance for pain than most people. Any fellow redheads out there who can assure me we can do it the old-fashioned way, too?


----------



## dosergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

i am due literally any day now and plan on a natural birth. fear not, we can do it lady! think of it this way, we have lived our whole lives with this supposed lower tolerance, so it is only a lower tolerance as compared to others, not as compared to yourself.

don't let this psych you out! plenty of red headed women in my family have also done it au natural and all is well!


----------



## aramat (May 19, 2007)

Outing myself as a redhead here.







I've heard this before, but I think I have a pretty normal pain tolerance, if not higher. I really think that's strictly mental.

I've also heard that redheads bleed more, but from what I've heard from midwives & doctors, it seems to be 50/50. Personally, I did hemorrhage in my second birth, but hoping to prevent that this time with a healthier diet and exercise.

PS. 48 hours! You gave it your best! Were you induced, by any chance? That does often make labor more painful than usual.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Does strawberry blonde count?







I have redheaded kids, so definitely the genes are there. I had both of them with no pain meds. Almost got an epidural with my first, but after the hour they wanted me to wait for fluids first, I was at 10 cm and ready to push. After doing it with him, I knew I could do it again, so am planning on a natural birth again this time. I don't know if my pain tolerance is any better or worse than others, but for me, doing a lot of reading and practicing pain management techniques really helped. So I think a lot of it is being prepared, and having few complications, plus in my case, not having super long labors really helped.


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

haha, me too!

i read that nyt article and was pissed at the extrapolations the author made.

what i think the study was saying was that redheads have a gene that keeps LOCAL anesthesia from being as effective.

that has nothing to do with pain tolerance. in fact, i've read studies that say redheaded women have HIGHER pain tolerance. this link is to a story that discusses some studies, not to actual studies.

so, crappy NYT author, poo to you, and







to us strong, pain-ruling redheads!!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Was going to post the same thing as Peace+Hope - I have heard that red heads have a HIGHER pain tolerance...

I am a red head & I had a natural birth. For my first birth I had a c-section and had NO pain meds at all till they gave me the spinal moments before they operated. (or felt anyneed for them). For my second birth I had a VBAC.

I did bleed a lot after my 2nd and fainted from the blood loss - my midwife said it was because "redheads are bleeders" LOL

PS - I also almost always have dental work with no novocaine b/c it doesn't really work and only makes my lips and cheek feel funny for hours after...


----------



## jsh7809 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm a redhead, 9 weeks pregnant now. A friend of mine recently pointed this out (before she even knew I was pregnant)... what do people expect us to do with this information?! Ha ha, sigh. I'm a woman who's had really severe dysmenorrhea (I cannot spell lately, pregnancy brain)/ terrible cramps with my menstrual cycle the past decade, and did wonder if maybe I am more sensitive to the pain of those cramps due to being a redhead (or whatever). But I heard about another study that said that women with bad cramps tend to have easier labor pains. My unscientific theory is that we've already had to deal with a lot of really awful contraction-y pain, so when labor comes, the pain is bad but not such a surprise.
But this is my first pregnancy, so I really don't know WHAT I'm talking about. I'm going to do my best to ignore any implication that my pain will be worse, because I probably wouldn't know what was normal for anyone else anyway. I'm gonna try to focus on my body being built to do this, and that the pain will be worse than I can imagine, but I will get through it and can't do much about that anyway. I'm also going to explore guided meditations/ hypnosis - and though I'm going to try for a medication-free labor, I'm not ruling anything out.
I think all you can really do is set goals and do your best! Good luck, and here's a redheaded hug coming your way








Oh, and don't women in general have way higher pain tolerance than men? Maybe that will help - just focus on what wussies those dudes would be in labor!


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

I am a "redhead" not fire red but red enough and Im a bleeder but birthed twice w/out meds, you can do it!!


----------



## Ambystoma (Mar 26, 2009)

The Scottish half of my family would disagree! (As would the entirety of Ireland, I imagine).









I've heard about the redheads being bleeders, but not about the pain thing. If I were guess anecdotally, I would say the redheads I know in my family have super high pain tolerances.


----------



## Lan84 (May 29, 2009)

I'm a redhead (very, very, very red hair) and my pain tolerance is terrible! I don't know if degree of redness matters or not. I'm hoping to go as long as I can without any pain medication, but I won't turn an epidural down if I'm in serious pain. I've had issues with some local anesthesia in the past, but not general anestesia and it doesn't happen all of the time. Generally I feel any work being done on my teeth, which can be pure torture.

Please let us know how it goes! You definitely can go the natural way. It's been done for thousands of years. It just might be tougher depending. Good luck!


----------



## christina10106 (May 11, 2008)

I'm a red head and I actually have a high tolerance for pain. Local anesthesia never works for me, and I did bleed a lot after my second. The bleeding could've just been from a tear. I gave birth to my second drug free at home. Don't listen to that crap, you can do it!


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm a redhead! I have had two homebirths without meds after having two in the hospital with epidurals. My labors were quick and straighforward with minimal bleeding. I'm planning my third homebirth coming in the next month or so and if labor had been that bad for me, don't you think I would opt to back to the hospital with an epi? You'll do great. Stay home longer this time. Hospitals really tend to slow labors down with all their paperwork and IV's and monitoring. It is hard to focus on laboring when you are being pulled in so many different directions!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Birth and Beyond







.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm a red head too. Pregnant with my first. I so did not want to read this article, considering I'm planning on a natural home birth.

Pain tolerance ... to be honest, I probably do have a low pain tolerance. However, I always figured that once the baby was inside of me (short of an emergency), it was only coming out one way. So, somehow, I'd just get through it.

I'll let you know how that goes, lol.


----------



## GoestoShow (Jul 15, 2009)

.


----------



## S.Elise (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aramat* 
Outing myself as a redhead here.







I've heard this before, but I think I have a pretty normal pain tolerance, if not higher. I really think that's strictly mental.

I've also heard that redheads bleed more, but from what I've heard from midwives & doctors, it seems to be 50/50. Personally, I did hemorrhage in my second birth, but hoping to prevent that this time with a healthier diet and exercise.

PS. 48 hours! You gave it your best! Were you induced, by any chance? That does often make labor more painful than usual.

Thank you! I wasn't induced, but I did go into labor naturally at 37 weeks with a fairly small baby that had his hand by his head and turned back-to-back during labor. It was fine, the first 48 hours were fairly mild. I was more tired and psyched out when I got the epi...but I DID get to skip feeling transition and pushing contractions.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I never knew you were a red head too, *P+H*!!!

I am a redhead. I would say I have average to low pain tolerance. I hate getting hurt. I freak out with finger pricks, I cry when I stub my toe. I did have two natural births though. The first was 29 hours, the second 42. The first one was tough, but I got through it. The second was terrible I cried, shrieked, screamed, demanded my midwife pull Ava out with spaghetti tongs, begged for a "Csection at the neck" but I got through it. I am glad I did too because after that I now realize the next one should be a breeze.


----------



## S.Elise (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firewoman* 
I'm a redhead! I have had two homebirths without meds after having two in the hospital with epidurals. My labors were quick and straighforward with minimal bleeding. I'm planning my third homebirth coming in the next month or so and if labor had been that bad for me, don't you think I would opt to back to the hospital with an epi? You'll do great. Stay home longer this time. Hospitals really tend to slow labors down with all their paperwork and IV's and monitoring. It is hard to focus on laboring when you are being pulled in so many different directions!

Firewoman, that is so inspiring, thank you for this! I am actually staying at home this time with a CNM and doula. Last time was actually at a WONDERFUL birth center in the UK (no paperwork, food/drink readily available, monitoring only if I wanted it, and even then I was allowed to be on my birthing ball or beanbag , privacy in a dark room with just DH), so I have to say I cannot "blame" my long labor on the circumstances. It might just be how I labor. I'm not so much scared of it being long again, I am scared of transition contractions! But hearing this gives me courage!


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Redhead here with what I'd consider a pretty high pain tolerance for "serious" things--when it comes to stubbing my toe or something like that, I'm a big baby though! I had dd in a hospital with no pain meds, 9 lbs 13.3 oz, some bleeding afterwards but no one used the word "hemorrhage" at any point. I'm planning a homebirth with #2!


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Not a redhead here, but I read the article a while ago.

From what I understand, redheads aren't as affected by pain meds, so basically you need 20% (or whatever the number is) more than the average non-redhead. So don't think of it as having a lower pain tolerance, think of it as the meds being less effective.

In other words, a epidural isn't going to help you as much as the next lady, so you might as well do it natural.







Good luck!


----------



## S.Elise (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
Not a redhead here, but I read the article a while ago.

From what I understand, redheads aren't as affected by pain meds, so basically you need 20% (or whatever the number is) more than the average non-redhead. So don't think of it as having a lower pain tolerance, think of it as the meds being less effective.

In other words, a epidural isn't going to help you as much as the next lady, so you might as well do it natural.







Good luck!

Yeah, maybe this is why I loved my epidural so much last time...it took the edge off, but I could still walk, pee, and know what was going on enough to push effectively. I wish I trusted any hospital in this country enough to do the same thing again! I think either that is true, or maybe I just don't have the redhead-pain gene, since I've never had to ask for more meds at the dentist or when getting moles removed, etc.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Also explains why I once woke up from general anesthesia and cried for my mommy (I was 25).


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
Not a redhead here, but I read the article a while ago.

From what I understand, redheads aren't as affected by pain meds, so basically you need 20% (or whatever the number is) more than the average non-redhead. So don't think of it as having a lower pain tolerance, think of it as the meds being less effective.

In other words, a epidural isn't going to help you as much as the next lady, so you might as well do it natural.







Good luck!

See now THAT makes sense to me. My red-headed mom tells me that pain meds do anything for pain for her, and in my experience (as a strawberry blonde) I've found the same thing. Especially narcotic pain medications--they're almost completely useless to me. I've been on vicodin without it helping _at all_.

My mom did 3 natural births without any form of meds, and two c-sections under general (because there was fear the epidural/spinal might not even work). I had the kid without any pain meds, and without taking much of anything afterwards either. Just some advil in the first couple of days (advil being the only pain med that really does much of anything for me).


----------



## rubyinthedust (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cschick* 
See now THAT makes sense to me. My red-headed mom tells me that pain meds do anything for pain for her, and in my experience (as a strawberry blonde) I've found the same thing. Especially narcotic pain medications--they're almost completely useless to me. I've been on vicodin without it helping _at all_.

My mom did 3 natural births without any form of meds, and two c-sections under general (because there was fear the epidural/spinal might not even work). I had the kid without any pain meds, and without taking much of anything afterwards either. Just some advil in the first couple of days (advil being the only pain med that really does much of anything for me).

I'm not a mother yet, but I have all the classic traits for the redhead gene (obviously red hair, very pale, freckled) and completely agree with the theory that redheads don't have a low pain tolerance, but are just harder medicate.

I had my wisdom teeth taken out a couple years ago and I was fine during the procedure with just laughing gas. But the Percocet they gave me for afterward did basically nothing, so I completely felt where they had drilled at my jaw bone to extract an impacted tooth. I believe my recommended dosage was 1 pill every 6 hours. I took 4 pills in about 2 hours and still ended up crying to my mother.

So it would absolutely make sense to me that narcotic pain medications might not be as effective. It's pretty funny you mention advil as well because that's the only thing that took the edge off my pain! Aside from those problems, I think I have a pretty high pain tolerance. My mom always says she'd rather give birth (all of hers were without any pain medications) than have dental work done. I'm hoping I'll end up saying the same thing.


----------



## aramat (May 19, 2007)

This is really interesting.

Before my first child was born, I had menstrual cramps that often no pain med could touch. They hurt like crazy, though, so don't know about my pain tolerance there.

But, after dental work, I haven't needed pain meds. Even when I had all four wisdom teeth removed at once--but that may also have been that I had the world's greatest dentist.

Of two births so far, one was easy until 6cm and then medicated (~45 min later) at 9cm (which was when I arrived at the hospital), and the other was natural. But the painful postpartum recovery has kicked my butt both times...

Hmm, I don't know!


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I am not a red head (and neither is dh) but I am the mom to three absolutely red, no question about it, heads.

I have had several docs tell me about the harder to anesthetise and bleeding issues and we have seen both.

As to the question about pain tolerance I have to say I am in awe of my red headed 15 yo dd. She had a bicycle accident this summer and impailed her leg on her handlebars. They actually cut her bike off her and she arrived at the hospital with the handlebars still attached. She never cried the entire time. She yelled 5 times ( I had to do something to keep my mind off of it) all when they were moving her, or the handlebars. And she never wanted pain meds. I made her take them whenever I knew something would be coming up but she never said she was in pain.

You can do it!


----------



## Guinevere (Apr 17, 2004)

Saw this in new posts...









Redhead here with a very high pain tolerance and apparently bad karma for getting to test it at regular intervals: I have kidney stones every few months, had gallstones (now have no gall bladder) and I've given birth 6 times, lol. The natural births were actually the least painful of all those things!

On the other hand, I am definitely a bleeder. I hemorrhaged w/baby #4 and then again even worse with my most recent birth. So there may indeed be something to that assertion, imo.

Guin


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aramat* 
This is really interesting.
But, after dental work, I haven't needed pain meds. Even when I had all four wisdom teeth removed at once--but that may also have been that I had the world's greatest dentist.

Nope, I had all four wisdom teeth removed at once, and 25 minutes later was pissed off by all the restrictions on the sheet they gave me. I didn't take any pain meds afterwards either, because there was no need.

I had my wisdom teeth extracted the morning of a Friday, and was totally myself except for needing to eat soft things by dinner. My sister (also a strawberry blond) had exactly the same experience when she had hers removed recently.

Oh, yeah: I was also put under general for the wisdom teeth removal, and had one of the quickest recoveries from general that the oral surgeon said he'd ever seen. They brought me down, removed the teeth, stopped the meds, and I was up without any further effect. I walked out of the surgery room to recovery myself.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

:

Not a redhead myself either but interested in the topic because dd2 is a redhead.

Regarding the dental anesthetics, a dentist once told me that sometimes people have their nerves in slightly different places. So the spot where they wold normaly put the novacaine in most people will not work for some people (like me). So no matter how many times they shoot me full of novacaine in the normal spot I won't go numb. The dentist has to some special manuver (I can't remember what its called) to get me numb.


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aramat* 
Outing myself as a redhead here.







I've heard this before, but I think I have a pretty normal pain tolerance, if not higher. I really think that's strictly mental.

I've also heard that redheads bleed more...

Ditto to all of this! I've had three nat'l births and think I have amazing tolerance for pain. I'm also not much of a bleeder.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

That article's old, or at least the study is, I remember hearing that before my mom's liver transplant 5+ years ago (I was the donor, and we're both redheads). I also understood it that pain meds were less effective, not that redheads had a lower pain tolerance. I think I have a higher than average pain tolerance, and I had my last baby at home without any meds. I wouldn't worry (about that, at least)!


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm a redhead too. Heard a lot about the bleeding thing but never about the pain tolerance/ medication thing before.

I've had pretty bad dysmenorrhea since I was 12, but other than that always thought I had a pretty good pain tolerance. I've had the same trouble with dentists though - I can always feel quite a lot of what's being done and it's very unpleasant!

I had a horrible birth though - 20 hours or so of active labour, 14 of which were basically one never-ending contraction. Couldn't walk or talk at all. Still never even crossed my mind to ask for any pain-meds though. I had an episiotomy and forceps delivery without even a local anaesthetic (not by choice though..) But despite that I actually bled very little (so sucks to that theory at least!).

But my very painful birth was the result of a malpositioned baby - DD was both posterior and asynclitic. Don't think I found it painful because of the colour of my hair!


----------



## mama2004 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm a redhead (ginger, titian, what have you) too, and I have always heard that redheads have a significantly higher pain tolerance. I had ds at a fsbc, I was in active labor for just a bit over 5 hours, and pain meds never even occurred to me. First stage was a lot like menstrual cramps for me, and second stage was all about fetal ejection reflex, so I was just along for the ride on that one. The only time I yelled was when I was getting a shot of local to put a couple of stitches in a small tear (my poor lady bits had already been through enough, I thought)--didn't help that my midwife also brought up the fact that I'd had a couple of good doses of vit. c in the previous 24 hours, and vit. c has apparently been shown to interfere with the efficacy of local anaesthetic. I'm not much of a bleeder, either, and the only pain med I've ever taken that has any effect is Ibuprofen, narcotics just make me sick.

I'm thinking that that article was full of it, and that you will amaze yourself with your ability to handle birth.


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

My friend who is VERY red-headed had a birth center birth w/ her first and wants to HB next time! No complaints from her. My hair is auburn, and I'm very fair skinned, and I think I have a pretty low pain tolerance. Natural birth was tough, but worth it. Hey, I'm doing it again!


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

Bumping to chime in!

I'm also a red-redhead, had DD1 with 2 extra-strength Tylenol, no problem. I *did* have a lot of back labor, but lo and behold, she was fully posterior! Who knew? (At 30 weeks, DD2 is still posterior, but I'm not worried. 6 hrs active labor, 15 minutes pushing for the first one- I got this on lock!)

I'd say my pain threshold is freakishly high- I had a broken arm (shattered scaphoid, two other fractures) after a car wreck at 16, and went for 2 months without a cast bc I thought it was just sprained- nooooo, it was really very broken.

As a kid I was convinced I had leukemia bc I bruised for "no reason." As I grew I realized that I was indeed smacking the hell out of myself at all turns, but couldn't feel it.

Pain meds are also less effective and I need more drugs (be they narcotics or Benadryl quickly, as I build a fast tolerance.)

Good luck, OP, I'm sure you'll do fine regardless!


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

heh, i'm glad you bumped this thread, *erinyay*. it was fun to read it again.

hi *evergreen*, yep, a redhead too, fun!

i'm with the freakishly high pain tolerance group - i usually laugh when i'm in physical pain and rarely use pain meds, b/c they don't work anyway. took my husband a while to accept my scoffing at pain meds for labor.... but i haven't experienced it yet! i hope my scoffing won't backfire, heh.


----------



## russsk (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm a redhead, and I think I have a lower than average pain tolerance. I've fainted numerous times from pain that you wouldn't think would be that bad, really, but in every case it was sudden pain that couldn't be anticipated. I gave birth to my 9-lb son without drugs, and it wasn't really that bad. More than anything it was hard work. I have no fears about doing the same with my next baby.


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

My best friend is a fair, freckled redhead and she has had two awesome natural births with no excessive bleeding.


----------



## Tashakittie (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't be scared. Think of all the hundreds of generations of redheads who've birthed before drugs were an option.

Not a redhead, but definitely someone with a low tolerance. period cramps have always torn my world apart, even after having my first baby. my first labor was somewhere around 20 hours, and I was exhausted, scared, and loaded with adrenaline and anxiety when I greedily accepted an epidural. That decision may have numbed my birth, but afterwards, I was in SOOOOO much pain. I had searing back pain for about 3 months pp. Really not fun for a girl who doesn't like to hurt. And really not worth it, in retrospect.
With my second, I knew I did not want another epidural. I was planning on a birth center birth, but it did not happen like that. I did not realize I was in labor because my contractions were not coming in at regular intervals; they were a lot like pre-labor. Their intensity was also different than my first time, too. I was basing my pain on the first labor, and it never felt as strong. I did not recognize I was in labor until my husband went over our birthing literature, and said he thought I was in transition. Mentally, I did not comprehend pain the way I normally do. It was a completely otherworldly experience. I surrendered so completely to my labor, birth, and baby. I had never before in my life surrendered like that. Transition lasted about 10 mins. it was SOOOOOO fast, it wasn't fun, but it was tolerable and before we knew it, our baby was born... And, there was NO pain as he emerged. It was a beautiful feeling of release. In recovery, it has been so easy. I happily would recommend to anyone to brave labor w/o drugs. If I can... anyone can, and the rewards for how it feels afterwards is incredible. I never felt so strong.
In my mind, I thought a lot about the stories in Spiritual Midwifery. That culture of birthing really resonated with me.


----------



## lillacfaerie (Jun 29, 2009)

redhead here with a very low pain tolerance. Seriously, I'm a huge wimp when it comes to pain BUT I had a natural labor. IMHO the amount of pain you experience in labor is due to a lot of things, such as the position of your baby, your level of fear around giving birth, your support team, your hydration (list goes on), and your expectation of pain relief. A lot of women who want epidurals think that labor is excrutiating before they get pain relief. To me labor pains are different than pains from an injury, like stubbing your toe, or getting a charlie horse(to me the most painful thing EVER!) The pains come and go. They're not constant. I don't think anyone can predict which mamas can make it without drugs. I know some very tough mamas who got pain relief, and a surprising amount weaklings(such as myself) who didn't. It's not an iron man competition!


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

My mother is a redhead and had 5 babes with no drugs, one in a hospital. Though she was born a blonde and it later turned red, so maybe she doesn't count.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

My strawberry blonde son seems to have the pain med thing.

At age 4, he had to get chin stitches. At the time, I thought the doctor at the urgent care clinic just didn't wait long enough for the lidocaine to kick in, because he felt everything.

And even so, at 4.5, he stayed perfectly still and let them finish the stitches.

Last month he was dx'd with Lyme, with fear that he had Lyme meningitis. SO he had to have a spinal tap. The ER doctor went through his whoel spiel about "after the shot, it might feel funny, but it won't hurt." And then it DID hurt: DS whimpered "It hurts, you're hurting me," and the doc said "Oh, buddy, you're just feeling the pressure," and DS said "NO! IT feels like BURNING pressure."

Again, he stayed perfectly still for the procedure, but it clearly hurt him.

Finally, he had to have a PICC Line put in, and finally, the nurse who did it figured itu out. After one shot of Lidocaine didn't do it at all, she gave him a second one. And blissfully, it finally took. "Some folks just need a bit more," she said. THANK GOODNESS. I'm just so sad for DS that it took two VERY painful procedures during which he was under-medicated to figure that out.

But: Note again that his pain tolerance, even as a little little boy, is higher than his peers. Pain tolerance and meds issues aren't the same thing.


----------



## Sudonk (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't think I count as a redhead, although I had red hair at birth. Now it's really dark, with red highlights. But either way, I don't believe for a second that there is a single gene responsible for determining pain threshold. I'm not even entirely sure I believe in the concept of a pain threshold. A person's experience of discomfort is effected by so many things (exhaustion, emotional stability, support or lack thereof, fear, etc.) I don't think there it is as black and white as that.

That said, I do know several distinctly redheaded women who had AMAZING, pain-free Hypnobabies births, so maybe redheads need to consider Hypnobabies as their default birthing approach, rather than dealing with ineffective epidurals.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i am a redhead, and I have Fibromyalgia. the fibro makes everything hurt more anyway. but i had a natural birth with my last child. it was awesome. a doula helped me to get far enough they couldnt give me anything anyway. i also had a quick labor. i drank RRL tea the last half of the 2nd tri and the whole 3rd tri and during labor. way easier than my first 2 which ended up with epis. youcan do it.


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sudonk* 
That said, I do know several distinctly redheaded women who had AMAZING, pain-free Hypnobabies births, so maybe redheads need to consider Hypnobabies as their default birthing approach, rather than dealing with ineffective epidurals.

That's probably a great point. With 1, I apparently put myself into a trance the entire time; didn't speak, didn't communicate other than to whisper "vomit" when I needed to vomit (everyone cheered, I had no idea why bc I was so out of it, but yay transition!) Even my OB said it was "really creepy."

On one hand I'd like to be more present this time, but on the other, if it works, it works!


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

I am currently preg. with #5. I only had IV drugs with #2 because she was an induction (not entirely for the pain, long story). #3 was born so fast they didn't have time to give me an IV at all, and #4 was at home.
Look at all the pain relief techniques. Personally I grew up with traditional meditation, and learned yogic breathing as an adult, and that was enough for me.
My hair has gotten darker too. But only my husband and my midwife know that I AM a natural redhead.


----------



## Sudonk (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErinYay* 
That's probably a great point. With 1, I apparently put myself into a trance the entire time; didn't speak, didn't communicate other than to whisper "vomit" when I needed to vomit (everyone cheered, I had no idea why bc I was so out of it, but yay transition!) Even my OB said it was "really creepy."

On one hand I'd like to be more present this time, but on the other, if it works, it works!

If you want that level of focus and comfort while being "more present this time", then Hypnobabies is an _excellent_ choice for you! The basis of it is "Eyes Open Childbirth Hypnosis" that allows women to create that deep level of self-hypnosis you experienced instantly using simple cues any time she wants it (like at the peak of a transition contraction), and also be able to remain relaxed and in hypnosis while moving easily, chatting and generally feeling completely "normal". That's why so many Hypnobabies women are treated like they're either not in their birthing time, or only just beginning it moments before their baby arrives. Their caregivers all think they're behaving too "normally" to really be making progress! My midwives almost sent me home without checking me because I was so calm and smiling when I arrived. They kindly told me that I was too happy to be in "real labor" and tried nicely to make me think that going back home was a good idea that I came up with on my own. I insisted on a check and it turned out I was fully dilated. They let me stay.







In fact, Hypnobabies made it so easy for me to relax and focus that about 1/2 way through my birthing time, I actually spent a couple hours finishing our taxes while calling out to my husband every time I felt a birthing wave, so he could time them. The friends who were there were a little freaked out by the fact that we weren't acting all frantic, but there was definitely nothing about my behavior that was "creepy".

Most women who have particularly comfortable births find that at some point their relaxation sends them into a natural self-hypnotic state, whether that was their goal or not. Hypnosis does such a great job of releasing endorphins and increasing comfort, it makes sense that the body strives to achieve that during birth, if we allow it!


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sudonk* 
If you want that level of focus and comfort while being "more present this time", then Hypnobabies is an _excellent_ choice for you!

Thank you so much! I've been toying with Hypobabies- this clinches it! Thank you thank you!


----------



## MamaMem (Sep 27, 2008)

My dentist claims there really is something to the redhead anesthesia not taking well. I prove it nearly every time I go. Ugh.

Labor? I have a very high pain tolerance. I know you can see in my siggy that I have had 2 c/s. However, I have been through plenty of laboring and all without meds. The first was Pit augmented and still no pain meds.


----------



## Sudonk (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErinYay* 
Thank you so much! I've been toying with Hypobabies- this clinches it! Thank you thank you!

Excellent, I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## sprouthead (Jul 14, 2007)

DEFINITELY!!! i have red hair and a much higher pain tolerance than most people i know!!


----------



## MamaBear21107 (Jan 20, 2008)

Reading all these posts is so strange to me- I'm a redhead and am soooo sensitive to meds- the tiniest bit goes a long way with me and have actually been overdosed by doctors because I need only the tiniest bit to work! Go figure, I seem to be the opposite of the trend here.








IMO pain tolerance during birth is SUCH a personal thing- I really feel like we alll experience it so differently that its really hard to compare.
I tend to do fine with pain- but am terrible with fear, and its amazing how those two things can be so interconnected at times! Thats why I like to focus on my state of mind- where I am mentally, because it can make a huge difference for me personnally. (Easier said than done!!)


----------



## sapientia (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm a redhead-born fiery orange but now auburn-I'm fair skinned, freckled and green eyed...and I have a very high tolerance for pain-5 natural births no meds and two were malpresentations with extended labors. (*whew*). and believe me-I can handle pain a heck of a lot better than many people I know. I've tested the theory!

That being said, I do have a screw up in my nerve placement in my face-dental work is a nightmare cause I have to have 2 or 3 x's the numbing stuff in various places due to strange anatomy in there! The dentist DID remark about it being cause I am a redhead...


----------



## mamakateb (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi mama,

as a red-head with three births behind her, I can tell you that YOU CAN DO IT with great certainty. Not only did my birth experiences go smoothly and beautifully, I think our "red headed nature" makes it even easier to labor! For me, imagining contractions like waterfalls, following the flow to out to the sea, taking a breath and knowing the tide was ebbing me that much closer to my babe was all I needed. You know your body, and you know you CAN do this, so just set your focus and trust yourself....the power is all right there, and the pain is oh-so-temporary. good luck and happy birthing!!!


----------

